# alcohol ablation



## lward (Jan 16, 2012)

Wondering if anyone is performing alcohol ablations at their facility and if so the CPT code being using.  I am not finding a code specific to the procedure and used 93799 unlisted procedure code.   All comments welcome


----------



## Cyndi113 (Jan 17, 2012)

Good morning, 

We perform alcohol ablations for hypertrophic obstructive cardiomyopathy. We use the misc code 93799 and be prepared to appeal to Medicare. They will pay the misc code but fight the 425.11 dx code???? I don't know why they just do. They do pay on appeal. 

Good luck!


----------

